# Akaya wont really eat



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

she wont really eat her orijen lbp i hear add some cottage cheese. what kind should i get and how much should i add thx


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like she's just being, or becoming, fussy. 
There's no lingering health issues right?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't add cottage cheese as this not what is good for a dog, are you possibly giving her too many treats throughout the day and she is not hungary?
It could be that she is holding out for that homemade food she got with her littermates, but from what I've heard about this food most dogs love this food.
She really just needs a little tough love but not too long as she is young!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Except for a tricky first few days at home and due to bad health my dogs don't have a problem eating what, where and when I need them to do so. I did do some of the steps on this site when Sassy was getting fussy about eating as I didn't want to get to the point she was calling the shots. It worked, she never was a prima donna about eating.

TeachEat

Many dogs are easy keepers and don't need to eat when we think they do. Think about all the crafty kids who haven't room for broccoli but somehow the chocolate ice cream section of the tummy still has a bit of room left. Dogs definitely do the same thing. Some dogs are able to eat just a couple times a week and remain healthy. Unless your dog is showing signs like bad breath and poor coat condition rather than just being skinnier than you think is healthy she is probably eating just what she needs.

That written, I think fresh food is a great idea. Not sure I would chose cottage cheese but a small spoonful mixed in is fine. This site has some ideas for you if you want to spoil your lucky dog rotten. Just remember, once started there is no turning back. She won't eat plain kibble ever again.
DogAware.com: Adding Fresh Foods to Commercial Dog Food


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe try a good play session to work up an appitite before meals?


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

ill try a couple more days. im interested in feeding sardeans that are packaged in water. there cheap and apparently tasty and super healthy. maybe i add once a week like after training in her meal


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't really add anything to her food at this point to try to coax her to eat. My dog was very picky as a puppy and I added things to her food to get her to eat. As a result has been underweight almost her entire life and it has taken a long time to get her to eat what she should. The best thing you can do as long as it's not a medical issue is to show her tough love. Put her kibble down for fifteen minutes, whatever she doesn't eat in that time period, even if she doesn't eat it at all, put it away until her next meal. She'll realize that she has to eat what she is given.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

also should i take in to account orijen is a rich food. so may not need to eat as much. i love her and just want her happy and to live forever lol. when she sleeps on her side i felt her ribs. i can feel where they start than second rib and bump to the 3rd rib than just muscle. between 1st and 2nd rid u can feel the indent where the cartlage is. but from 2nd to 3rd u cant. just goes to meat and muscle is that ok. and she has that nice cut on her frame near the hind quaters. thx again everyone ur the best


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its perfectly normal to feel and see ribs on a puppy. In fact that is ideal for giant breed dogs. You want your puppy to be skinny and lanky while growing so her joints form right and she's less likely to have arthritis at a younger age.

As long as she's healthy and has plenty of energy I wouldn't worry about her weight much. Even a slightly underweight dog is better than a slightly overweight dog.


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

some times i worry she is lathargic lol. she sleeps sooooo much. hope she ok


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't be too worried. Puppies sleep a LOT. I can't remember where I read it today (maybe Danamama's fantabulous seminar notes?), but adult dogs sleep/rest around 17-20 hours a day. Puppies sleep even more than that! It is during sleep that the grow. Human babies are the same. 

It's fun being a new puppy owner, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Don't be too worried. Puppies sleep a LOT. I can't remember where I read it today (maybe Danamama's fantabulous seminar notes?), but adult dogs sleep/rest around 17-20 hours a day. Puppies sleep even more than that! It is during sleep that the grow. Human babies are the same.
> 
> It's fun being a new puppy owner, isn't it? :wink:


Lol, kind of off topic but your post made me think of this.

I was at Target tonight with my friend and we were looking for babywipes (for wiping frenchie butts of course) and in the baby section we walked by those swingy crib things...yeah not the right name I'm sure haha.

But I was playing with them and pushing them back and forth and was like "What the hell, why don't they make these in adult size? I'd totally love to sleep in one of these on a regular basis. Seriously. Just rocking me back and forth while I nap..."










But no really. I REALLY want one for adults LOL.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Boo ya!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

just not the same...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So add a cushion and a mobile. Aaaaannnndd.... BOO YA!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

doesn't look as comfortable :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know we get off topic here on DFC...but I just don't see how this thread got this far off topic...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeeeahh.. Sorry. :redface::redface:

Puppies sleep a lot. It's good for them to do so.:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very true :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I know we get off topic here on DFC...but I just don't see how this thread got this far off topic...


It didn't get that far off topic.....just a few slightly off topic posts lol. 

*shrug* sorry.


----------

